# New VW Routan (Rust on Engine)



## shlehter (Sep 27, 2009)

I recently bought a new VW Routan 2009 S (3.8). Yesterday I examined the Engine and noticed a number of rusty spots . I researched a bit more (ebay auctions which include pictures of engines and found that almost all of them have this issue). What is it and how serious it is?


----------



## shlehter (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: New VW Routan (shlehter)*


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: New VW Routan (shlehter)*

might not want to pull off the wiper cowl then lol, my top suspension pieces were covered in rust when I looked at them and the van only had 400 miles at the time


----------



## shlehter (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: New VW Routan (71sbeetle)*

Not surprisingly Chrysler T&C has the same issue...


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: New VW Routan (shlehter)*

well hate to bust ur bubble, but that is rust on cast iron header. not the engine.
its completely normal


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: New VW Routan (redzone98)*

"that is rust on cast iron header. not the engine"
I agree. My first reaction is this is perfectly normal.
People may not be aware of this in general because the engines of many cars now have these massive plastic covers over the engine to make it look "neat." (as with the 4.0 SEL).
But the 3.8 models don't have that big plastic cover, so you can see how an engine actually looks!


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: New VW Routan (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_well hate to bust ur bubble, but that is rust on cast iron header. not the engine.
its completely normal 

What he said...........


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: New VW Routan (MRP2001GTi)*

my axles are 100% covered in rust, is that normal ?


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: New VW Routan (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_my axles are 100% covered in rust, is that normal ?









Well of course its normal.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: New VW Routan (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
Well of course its normal.









lol, I don't think it is ....


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: New VW Routan (71sbeetle)*

here, I did an oil change today so I took pics ....


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: New VW Routan (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_here, I did an oil change today so I took pics ....



i wouldn't be too concerned about the axles... but the swaybar hardware, ball-joints and Mounts.. that seems a little excessive 
BTW what kind of camera are you using, those pics are very nice !


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: New VW Routan (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_
BTW what kind of camera are you using, those pics are very nice !

used my wife's point and shoot, it's a Canon 870IS, it's about 2 years old too


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: New VW Routan (71sbeetle)*

It pains me to break this news to my fellow Routan owners, but, when exposed to the elements, uncoated steel will rust.
This thread should be retitled 'Much Ado About Nothing'. With apologies to Wm Shakespeare.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: New VW Routan (cscsc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cscsc* »_ uncoated steel will rust.



i think its the speed in which these parts are getting large amounts of rust on them that concerns people here.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: New VW Routan (redzone98)*

it's the fact that it is uncoated to start with.
I crawled under my Passat Wagon that is 2.5 yrs old and not one spot of rust is visible ....


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: New VW Routan (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_it's the fact that it is uncoated to start with.
I crawled under my Passat Wagon that is 2.5 yrs old and not one spot of rust is visible ....


i do have to admit, the way this van is showing these little signs of a polished turd worries me!


----------



## vanaguy (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: New VW Routan (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_it's the fact that it is uncoated to start with.
I crawled under my Passat Wagon that is 2.5 yrs old and not one spot of rust is visible ....

I am in no way trying to start any van wars here, but I happened to be under my '86 Vanagon today and there's no rust on any steering or suspension components. None under my '00 Jetta either.
Is there any sort of long-term "gotcha" with uncoated parts?


----------



## RyanM (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: New VW Routan (vanaguy)*

No disrepect because I'm a Routan owner as well, but this is just a cheap America car (well not so cheap) not all items are painted and the engine is cast iron block and cast exhaust manifold so all this is to be expected. 
If you live in the rust belt you fenders and running boards will all be rusted just like every other Dodge / Chrysler Minivan. Fact of life. Yes it sux.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: New VW Routan (RyanM)*

POR 15 your friend.


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures. 
With only 150kms on the new van, I'm going to bring it in on Christmas Eve for some undercoating and rust proofing to try and defer some of that.


----------

